# Sealant Bead between Overhead and Man Body Panels



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I've spent a pleasant afternoon on a ladder cleaning the top of my van and its given me an opportunity to study closely the sealant bond between the main 'curvy ' LP section of the front of my van and the rear rectangular sections of my Rapido. The sealant bond is about 1/8" wide and consistent across the van - i.e no gaps. However close examination of the white bond shows it to be -what I would call perished if addressed to a piece of rubber - its got fine cracked appearance - rather like a crazy paved rubber surface .

I'm not getting out of my tree on this issue as the bead probably goes down about 1/2" so it will probably last my ownership of the van.

So is there a proprietary solution - probably a sealant spray - that I could use to seal this fine cracked surface - or should I just forget it.

Thanks

Harry


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi easiest but messiest is to wipe sealant over surface then wipe excess back off with some pre clean, spirit wipe etc
in all honesty your prob worrying over nothihg too serious
mark


----------

